# PVR Gift Certificate



## sulu600 (Apr 15, 2003)

Has anybody else seen one of the "Exclusive Offers", $150.00 gift certificate's? I got one in the mail yesterday that is only good through the end of April and the wording is a bit confusing. I would like to purchase a 721, but can't through Dish Network Direct and the local dealer seems to think that the offer only applys to the 508 and I have to be an "Orginal Customer" of there's before they could redeem the certificate (Current system was purchased via internet in 1997) The exact wording on the certificate is:

"*Good towards the purchase of a DishPVR receiver including free Standard Professional Installation."

Expires 4-30-2003

It provides two instructions for redeeming: Direct mention promotion..xxxxxxxxxx xxxxxxx

Instructions for Redeeming via an Authorized Retailer: and it has an ECPxxxxxxxx number.

DishDepot.com said they could not accept it.

Any Dish Dealers know of any reason why it would not apply to 721 PVR?

Steve


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Hmm tough one, I know the certificate is only for a 501/508 system and not a 721.

Call your local dealer and see if they can help you out.

And BTW Welcome SULU to DBSTalk.COM! :HI:


----------



## sulu600 (Apr 15, 2003)

Thanks for the quick reply Scott.

I have talk to the local dealer and they seem to think, like you, that it ONLY apply's to the 501/508 and that if Dish does not have me in there data base as being one of their "Orginal" customers, they can't take the cert even for a 508 system.

Bummer!

Funny that Dish doesn't consider the 721 a "DishPVR" for this program.

Steve Park


----------



## Danbo (Oct 3, 2002)

If it doesn't specifically say that it excludes the 721, and/or is only for the 501/508, I'd argue the point with Dish. That's on a thin line between good intentions and a scam. The 721 IS a DishPVR, plain and simple. Unless it only indicates something specifically, then you have a good case to use it for a 721. I'd call Dish and ask them how to use it, since any local retailer you call seems to not be able to accept it (for whatever reason).


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

It would not make sense to not make it apply to a 721 in which would not help them sell the 721's and get them to be more popular with them so that they can tell their friends about the 721.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Well I guess you could buy it for $150 and Ebay it for more then apply the $ to a 721. Myself I would wait till after team summit, 522 release should be tied to that.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2003)

The certificate basically said you could get a PVR for half price. That is why I assumed it could only be used on the 501/508. I tried a couple of local retailers who said they could not honor the deal because they were not my original retailer. My original retailer is no longer in the sat business (me  ). I was able to get one directly from DISH.... I wish I would thought of asking them to apply it to the 721 for grins, but you can not get a 721 directly from DISH.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Do you have to agree to keep it on for a year? If not then how can Dish do this and not lose so much?


----------



## cschlik (Jan 27, 2003)

The coupon did not have any requirements listed like auto pay or a certain package. I received a 508 yesterday through the deal. Now i'm all PVR


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Is it tied to the customer or can the customer give it to someone else?


----------



## jeffwtux (Apr 27, 2002)

I called in an got mine at 11:55pm MDT April 30. The CSR was insistent that there were no strings. You didn't have to maintain both receivers(your old and the new 508) for any minimum length. It wasn't restricted to being activated by only your account for any length of time(that's what they would've done to prevent instant resale: restrict the activation to only 1 account for lets say 1 year, but they didn't). This sounded too good to be true, almost like free money. 
Not only that, but something I haven't seen mentioned here was that I COULD'VE PURCHASED 2 AT THE $149 PRICE WITH NO STRINGS!!!! However, I only bought 1. My guess is that Dish thinks of these things almost like a method of word of mouth adverstisement. How many people haven't showed at least 10 people how cool their PVR is?


----------

